# Rectal Prolapse on leopard gecko...?



## Adam-Griffin1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi guys, I have used the search function but havn't managed to find anything thats of a lot of use unfortunatly.

Basically, I have a 3 year old Leopard gecko (We believe her to be female, although not %100 sure on it) And she seems to have some kind of rectal prolapse. It's been like it for a few days now but at first we weren't all that concerned as she seemed to do it just after pooing.

Excuse the difficult angle, but shes not very comfortable being handled at the moment;










I've just put her in a sugary bath and I'm in the process of making her viv more comfortable for her.

The main reason for this topic is to find out if anyone has any other ideas to help, or what the best course of action would be.

Thanks in advance for any help, I appreciate it


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi mate, think the majority will advise a vet trip and keep bathing her in sugary water and keep her on moist kitchen roll.


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi mate,

First of all VET VET VET! 

No offence, but when something like this happens that looks abnormal, you shouldn't leave it. She/He may well be in a lot of pain.

Please call a vet and try to get her booked in.

I doubt anyone on here will be able to tell you what it is exactly, and only aid you in making her more comfortable.

I know this is very blunt, I am not being rude, but she needs to be checked out by a vet.

Jac


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Adam-Griffin1 said:


> It's been like it for a few days now but at first we weren't all that concerned as she seemed to do it just after pooing.


sorry but she really should be taken to the vets as a matter of urgency and really should have been taken when it first started ~ if thats a rectal prolapse it not only can be a pointer towards other possibly serious problems but also if not treated correctly can be serious enough on it's own especially if it dries out and/or becomes infected.



purple-vixen said:


> First of all VET VET VET!
> 
> No offence, but when something like this happens that looks abnormal, you shouldn't leave it. She/He may well be in a lot of pain.
> 
> ...


definately!


----------



## Adam-Griffin1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hmm as I suspected, to the vets it is then. What would you suggest to make her as comfotable as possible until then? Obviously, I'll get her the soonest appointment possibe but I'd like her to be in as little pain as possible until then


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

keep bathing her in sugar water and keep her on moist kitchen roll like i said....:whistling2:
a few have also said you could put vaseline on it, but then i try to avoid that as its petroleum based and not sure if that matters.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Adam-Griffin1 said:


> Hmm as I suspected, to the vets it is then. What would you suggest to make her as comfotable as possible until then? Obviously, I'll get her the soonest appointment possibe but I'd like her to be in as little pain as possible until then


lay clean, damp kitchen roll or cotton material down to help keep it moist ~ like hemipenal prolapses it shouldn't be allowed to dry out ... sometimes a luke-warm sugar water bath can help reduce the swelling/prolapse but this is not guarenteed especially as it's been ongoing for several days. Please do not try pushing it in yourself.
Also if it's through underlaying causes such as impaction or parasites/worms then these could constantly aggrevate it causing her to strain more... this is also one of the side problems with baths as they can cause the leo to relax and try to defecate/poop .....either way I really do advocate at getting her to the vets asap


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Completely agree with Sleepy D


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

nuttybabez said:


> Completely agree with Sleepy D


So do I, follow her instructions, then get her to the vet asap.

Please update us on how she gets on.


----------



## whitey1 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Prolapse*

Hi there,

My gecko had the same problem and took him to the vet, he squeezed it out and gave him ointment, tho it didn't look as sore as yours, was wondering how you got on with yours, my wee ****** isn't lookin good at all...his back leg seems to be givin him jip, and hasn't ate much.

thanks for your time mate

Babs


----------

